# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Câu chuyện cảnh giác >  Không biết có phải em vội vàng quá ko?

## tinhphong

Em bỏ nghề cũng đã lâu, quên sạch cả rồi, nay muốn quay lại nên đã tự tìm mua tài liệu. Tìm đến bác này, gửi tiền hơn 2 ngày mà vẫn ko hồi âm gì, mail 2 lần, nhắn tin 1 lần, nhắn tin qua facebook, cuối cùng mới gọi luôn, đc cau trả lời là xem lại. Đến giờ đã là 8 ngày, chặn luôn fb, Haizz.... Tiền bạc ko đáng bao nhiêu, nhưng lừa lọc nhau để làm gì. AE cảnh giác khi giao dịch với trang này. Không biết e có vội vàng khi báo ae cảnh giác ko...?
https://www.facebook.com/mecadvn/

http://www.me-cad.com/

----------

ariesnha

----------


## Minh Long

Tốt nhất là cứ cod cho chắc bác ạ.

----------


## winstarvn

> Em bỏ nghề cũng đã lâu, quên sạch cả rồi, nay muốn quay lại nên đã tự tìm mua tài liệu. Tìm đến bác này, gửi tiền hơn 2 ngày mà vẫn ko hồi âm gì, mail 2 lần, nhắn tin 1 lần, nhắn tin qua facebook, cuối cùng mới gọi luôn, đc cau trả lời là xem lại. Đến giờ đã là 8 ngày, chặn luôn fb, Haizz.... Tiền bạc ko đáng bao nhiêu, nhưng lừa lọc nhau để làm gì. AE cảnh giác khi giao dịch với trang này. Không biết e có vội vàng khi báo ae cảnh giác ko...?
> https://www.facebook.com/mecadvn/
> 
> http://www.me-cad.com/


trang này có phốt trên facebook rồi bác, nên xin chia buồn cùng bác.

----------


## hoanhungkp

Thấy cũng nguy hiểm  :Smile:

----------

